# Living in Spain working In Gib ?? Help



## shjones (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm considdering moving to Spain and working in Gibraltar, I'm looking for some help on where to live (nice but not too expensive) my main concern is making new friends, are there any kind of mother and baby groups for ex pats ? just some general advice really. we have cash behind us and won't be moving unless I have secured a job. any advice would really help.

steve


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

shjones said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm considdering moving to Spain and working in Gibraltar, I'm looking for some help on where to live (nice but not too expensive) my main concern is making new friends, are there any kind of mother and baby groups for ex pats ? just some general advice really. we have cash behind us and won't be moving unless I have secured a job. any advice would really help.
> 
> steve


Where to move depends on if you're going to have a transport or not, really.
La Linea is cheaper than Gibraltar, but a typical border town. I wouldn't want to live there t.b.h.!
If you've got a car and don't mind communting between 30-45 minutes one way plus sitting in the GIB border queue for about 30-60 minutes, there are many "cheap" places along the Costa, like San Roque, Duquesa, etc. Just have a look on google maps.
We're in the same boat, although we've been there before and know the area
quite well. 

You should be able to make new friends through your work. 
I don't know of any groups but I guess there are plenty of bored mums! Well, I know that my wife's going to be  And we've got a baby as well, so if everything works out as planned, we could hook up and see how it goes...just a thought.


----------



## shjones (Apr 9, 2011)

Dennis_V said:


> Where to move depends on if you're going to have a transport or not, really.
> La Linea is cheaper than Gibraltar, but a typical border town. I wouldn't want to live there t.b.h.!
> If you've got a car and don't mind communting between 30-45 minutes one way plus sitting in the GIB border queue for about 30-60 minutes, there are many "cheap" places along the Costa, like San Roque, Duquesa, etc. Just have a look on google maps.
> We're in the same boat, although we've been there before and know the area
> ...


Hi Dennis,

Thanks for the reply, I'm thinking of bringing my motorbike and car down so any commute up to an hour would be ok. Ideally we would like to find a 3 bed house with comunal pool & Garden for less than 800 a month not sure if thats possable though.
If all goes well with my interview ect I'll let you know when we will be moving down  .

Thank you again.

steve


----------

